# Olympics Suck:  Reason 1



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 15, 2010)

Tape delay, why on earth can I not watch it with ease on TV in the US.  In this day and age who waits till 10:45 at night to watch event finals that happend 8 hours ago....and of course you already know the results thanks to the net.  Seriously the Olympics Suck for that reason, I am so turned off by tape delay.

Last I checked World Cup Soccer is played live.....NBC and USOC you all suck ass!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2010)

ditto!

I don't care if they re-run the highlights at night, but something as big as the downhill should be seen live. F-ers!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 15, 2010)

lol     Guess you have not been following the threads here today....

see
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72196

and
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72197


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2010)

It is all about the money. If NBC thought they could make more money overall (including sacrificing non-Olympic programming) then they would do so. I am sure they also believe tape delaying the premier events so that they can make them more dramatic likely also increases ratings (which gets higher ad revenue).

This may well be the first Olympics in which wide spread online usage to see alternative media coverage may well change the balance of how the Olympics are covered on television. The only way that is going to happen is if their ratings go down. Don't forget that most people that watch the winter Olympics likely do not even participate in winter sports themselves or if they do are at best occasional vacationer winter activities type families. NBC is not going to sacrifice ratings and ads for the dedicated and enthusiasts.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> It is all about the money. If NBC thought they could make more money overall (including sacrificing non-Olympic programming) then they would do so. I am sure they also believe tape delaying the premier events so that they can make them more dramatic likely also increases ratings (which gets higher ad revenue).
> 
> This may well be the first Olympics in which wide spread online usage to see alternative media coverage may well change the balance of how the Olympics are covered on television. The only way that is going to happen is if their ratings go down. Don't forget that most people that watch the winter Olympics likely do not even participate in winter sports themselves or if they do are at best occasional vacationer winter activities type families. NBC is not going to sacrifice ratings and ads for the dedicated and enthusiasts.



I suffered through the NBC hack job on moguls.   I won't watch any more of their feed.   I don't want to encourage it.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 15, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> lol     Guess you have not been following the threads here today....
> 
> see
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72196
> ...



No I saw them, it's part of the reason started this thread.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 15, 2010)

WTF is the deal with Bob Costas hair ? Dyed, a rug ?  He's annoying as hell and I don't need that hair piece or whatever he's got going on  distracting me from the thrill of watching figure skating !


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 15, 2010)

On a related note (From Sugarloaftoday.com), a patron at The Rack (Wescotts Bar) had to call his dad in Canada to have him do play by play (where they can see it live on TV apparently) on the phone and then the patron relayed the play by play to the rest of the bar.

Do they have a PPV option for events for US viewers who would like to watch it live?  Or are we all at the mercy of NBC?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 15, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Do they have a PPV option for events for US viewers who would like to watch it live?  Or are we all at the mercy of NBC?



NBC has EXCLUSIVE coverage rights in the US.

We're at their mercy.

Watching it via online streams from other country is your only option... and those media outlets will likely be sued by NBC for making the media available to US residents.

-w


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank God we get CTV in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Bubbartzky (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe you should differentiate between the Olympics and Olympics coverage on NBC?  The Olympics don't suck but NBC coverage often does.  Enough with the human interest stories and interviews with Oh No...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> WTF is the deal with Bob Costas hair ? Dyed, a rug ?  He's annoying as hell and I don't need that hair piece or whatever he's got going on  distracting me from the thrill of watching figure skating !




I serioulsy LOL'd. Bonus point for mentioning figure skating.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubbartzky said:


> Maybe you should differentiate between the Olympics and Olympics coverage on NBC?  The Olympics don't suck but NBC coverage often does.  Enough with the human interest stories and interviews with Oh No...



Agreed, and yes the human intrest stories are so over the top.....


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2010)

NBC coverage is seriously sucking. I understand the whole prime time ad charging model, but I'm not at all liking the programming choices.

Is there a Dish Network hack for getting in to the direct feeds?


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a review of NBC's Olympic DH coverage.

They showed us 6 skiers in 35 minutes and three sets of commercials.  The race call was scripted after the competition.  Now they at least are talking to Bode.

Here are the real-time notes I took:

At 8 minutes into NBC Olympic coverage tonight and I have seen one DH race - they skipped the first 6 skiers - one Bode Miller profile piece, and we are into the first set of commercials so far lasting two minutes...

At 17 minutes in there have been 3 skiers shown and into 2nd set of commercials. They only showed USA guy, Bode, Svindal; now back out of comercials with an on-hill Bode interview, and skip to Defago with _totally post race scripted commentating. And I swear they have enhanced the sound of the crowd cheering_. They also added in a lot of post race slow mo analysis and writing on the screen. O skip to a profile on Cuche - he deserves it. And back to commercials @ 25 minutes.

I predict that Cuche is the last skier they show, because he is winning the WC, but comes in 6th. Half an hour into the coverage and they have shown us 5 skiers. O I forgot they have to show a Canadian, especially because he crashes...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2010)

Now I'm all pissed off- blatant "How to Train a Dragon" tie in to a snowboard commentary from Costas of the dead animal hair.

Bastards.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2010)

totally loving the Polar Bear introspective.

Not. Deriously- Churchill Manitoba? What in the name of all that's good and holy does that have to do with BC? What, it's Canada, so it must involve polar bears?

NBC, you suck.

PS: The website's not any better. Click on the picture of Bode, and you go to "The Lighter Side." Search for "bode miller" and you get no results (as in zero, nada, nothing, no hits) for video, phote, recap, and even photo. There is an ad to get Bode millers cheap from NexTag, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2010)

Now there's some crap about Polar Bears?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 15, 2010)

nelsapbm said:


> Thank God we get CTV in this neck of the woods.



Not tonight, CBC is currently airing Little Mosque on the Prairie while NBC is showing Snowboard Cross. I think their coverage is awesome always complaints here on whineyzone.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm watching snowboard cross on CTV right now.  CBC is not carrying the Olympics.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder how many of you guys complaining follow DH racing during the rest of the four years of non-Olympics? Honestly? I come from a racing background and there are few things less exciting on television than watching dozens of racers ski down the same course pretty much the same within a few tenths of a second. What videos get sent around the social networking channels? The winner and the crashes and that is about it.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 15, 2010)

Just seeing a story that Canadian Zamboni drivers screwed up the ice surface on the upcoming speedskating sprint. What an awesome sidebar between events. Too much Tim Horton coffee perhaps.
Greatest coverqge ever!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I wonder how many of you guys complaining follow DH racing during the rest of the four years of non-Olympics? Honestly? I come from a racing background and there are few things less exciting on television than watching dozens of racers ski down the same course pretty much the same within a few tenths of a second. What videos get sent around the social networking channels? The winner and the crashes and that is about it.



I'll admit, I don't follow it much outside of the olympics...

My complaints are more with spending as much time as they do on stories such as the polar bears in manitoba... The olympics should be about the sports (IMHO). I understand sharing stuff about the host country, but that stuff doesn't interest me nearly as much as the competitions.

-w


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I wonder how many of you guys complaining follow DH racing during the rest of the four years of non-Olympics? Honestly? I come from a racing background and there are few things less exciting on television than watching dozens of racers ski down the same course pretty much the same within a few tenths of a second. What videos get sent around the social networking channels? The winner and the crashes and that is about it.



IRONICALLY, Universal Sports had been doing a great job covering WC skiing, up until this week... So as of last winter I followed it fairly closely.  Before that, it was kind of hit and miss, but always followed closer than I ever followed the NFL, MLB, NBA, NASCAR and other sports the media considers important.

Check out how much time they have spent explaining things, hosting us in and out of commercials, doing polar bears & Zambonis, while showing us a few SBX and DH races, and even only one pair of skaters.  It is really pathetic.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2010)

What about DVR? Those of you who has it, at least you can skip the commercials.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2010)

WJenness said:


> My complaints are more with spending as much time as they do on stories such as the polar bears in manitoba... The olympics should be about the sports (IMHO). I understand sharing stuff about the host country, but that stuff doesn't interest me nearly as much as the competitions.


Which speaks to that there are a lot of different viewers that care about a lot of different things and most people are not interested only in the competition but rather in the "essence" of the Olympic Games. If the Olympics were only about the sports, they wouldn't be able to compete on network television against its existing line up. Who really gives two craps about bobsledding and louging and curling? Where are these fans the other 3.9 years? Non-existent because most people don't care that much about them. 

Just like your average Olympic viewer does not really care that much about skiing. People here don't seem to be taking issue with non-skiing coverage but are jumping all over NBC about mogul coverage and downhill coverage. How about the biathlon coverage on the first day? It was about five minutes before they cut away to live speed skating. No one is complaining about the lack of biathlon coverage on the first day. Why is that?

It just seems like everyone is arguing from a self centered perspective and not seeing or considering other perspectives and what other people, outside of an enthusist niche, want to watch.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 15, 2010)

abc said:


> What about DVR? Those of you who has it, at least you can skip the commercials.


I was just going to suggest that.  I hardly watch anything in real-time.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Which speaks to that there are a lot of different viewers that care about a lot of different things and most people are not interested only in the competition but rather in the "essence" of the Olympic Games. If the Olympics were only about the sports, they wouldn't be able to compete on network television against its existing line up. Who really gives two craps about bobsledding and louging and curling? Where are these fans the other 3.9 years? Non-existent because most people don't care that much about them.
> 
> Just like your average Olympic viewer does not really care that much about skiing. People here don't seem to be taking issue with non-skiing coverage but are jumping all over NBC about mogul coverage and downhill coverage. How about the biathlon coverage on the first day? It was about five minutes before they cut away to live speed skating. No one is complaining about the lack of biathlon coverage on the first day. Why is that?
> 
> It just seems like everyone is arguing from a self centered perspective and not seeing or considering other perspectives and what other people, outside of an enthusist niche, want to watch.



You're right... And honestly, how NBC did beijing was perfect for me... Probably not for others, but they had all the live streams available online, and I was able to watch stuff I really cared about from an insider / enthusiast perspective (fencing) as it was happening, as well as other stuff that I was curious about, but had much lower exposure to (badminton, judo, greco roman wrestling, team handball). Watching wall to wall figure skating and polar bear coverage isn't my ideal, but I recognize that they probably make a lot of money by covering the games this way.

I'm just disappointed that they gave me a method to watch what I wanted and could see it all in Beijing, and have seemingly taken that avenue away. I'm guessing they did that because they felt like it cut into their profits from broadcasting the games (less eyes on the prime time coverage maybe?). Other countries are doing it for these games (granted most of them probably have government subsidies to do it, discussing the ramifications from that may get too close to the 'no politics' rule, so we'll skip that) so it's just upsetting to have the only outlet (NBC) controlling our access to the media from the games restrict a lot of us from what we want to see.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Which speaks to that there are a lot of different viewers that care about a lot of different things and most people are not interested only in the competition but rather in the "essence" of the Olympic Games. If the Olympics were only about the sports, they wouldn't be able to compete on network television against its existing line up. Who really gives two craps about bobsledding and louging and curling? Where are these fans the other 3.9 years? Non-existent because most people don't care that much about them.
> 
> Just like your average Olympic viewer does not really care that much about skiing. People here don't seem to be taking issue with non-skiing coverage but are jumping all over NBC about mogul coverage and downhill coverage. How about the biathlon coverage on the first day? It was about five minutes before they cut away to live speed skating. No one is complaining about the lack of biathlon coverage on the first day. Why is that?
> 
> It just seems like everyone is arguing from a self centered perspective and not seeing or considering other perspectives and what other people, outside of an enthusist niche, want to watch.



I think for all those sports there are followings (maybe not on this board). That they can't offer a live feed (even if it's just online) for those folks and then the tape delay recaps in the evening is pretty sad.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> IRONICALLY, Universal Sports had been doing a great job covering WC skiing, up until this week... So as of last winter I followed it fairly closely.  Before that, it was kind of hit and miss, but always followed closer than I ever followed the NFL, MLB, NBA, NASCAR and other sports the media considers important.
> 
> Check out how much time they have spent explaining things, hosting us in and out of commercials, doing polar bears & Zambonis, while showing us a few SBX and DH races, and even only one pair of skaters.  It is really pathetic.



i understand and agree to alot of this. at least you liked the Universal coverage.. I did alot of editing on that... thanks.. the rest is what it is. just as a side bar don't think the other networks would have done all that much better. Fox is notorious for ads, fluff, over the top grfx and obnoxious announcers... ESPN fawns over whoever they can book, CBS has Phil Simms and Nance... ok thats cool... can't argue that. ABC is known for their News (liz cho wow!)  they all do it and your fooling yourself if you think not.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 15, 2010)

The figure skating often has the only reliable drama for the people who don't necessarily care about any one sport very much.  So it is easy for them to schedule it.  Enough skating events for it to go on every day for two weeks.  Agonizingly spead out over the course of the evening, with skiing, curling, speedskating etc as filler that may or may not produce an exciting finish or captivating story to follow up on, or a US medal to stoke interest.  I bet on the biathalon message board they are complaining about lack of coverage.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> IRONICALLY, Universal Sports had been doing a great job covering WC skiing, up until this week... So as of last winter I followed it fairly closely. .


 
Universal Sports is wholy owned by NBC.  For the world cup events, I watched hour after hour of racer after racer, just as rivercoil described.  

Alpine coverage has always been given the short shrift - coverage would do very little for the ratings.  Now, Lindsey Vonn will attract a following and it's not because of her racing abilities - it will because it's a "human interest story" with drama and the like.  NBC  would kill for another Tanya Harding-Nancy Kerrigan drama.  Look at how much press the tragic luge accident has caused.  We've got another dramatic controversey and everyone wants to be an expert.   Alpine racing is too much a precsion science to be dramatic.  Then again another sensational crash, recorded in infamy for "the agony of dee-feat" would help the ratings.

Frankly however, I was a bit disappointed that NBC didn't offer some sort of for-pay live feed, or at least a delayed feed of the race.  Cripes, if you're so worried about grabs from streaming it on the net, send me to a movie theater where I can sit with my hot buttered popcorn.  I see money even in the fringe elements (you and me), don't you???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2010)

F NBC  and all other us networks -- for 3 decades we've been lucky to watch CTV or CBC in pasy Olympics -- SKIING in Canada is HUGE they really cover in depth -- not too much human interest schlock 

Costas is effin clueless  and the hair came from a YAK  -- i think the nether regions of said YAK


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Which speaks to that there are a lot of different viewers that care about a lot of different things and most people are not interested only in the competition but rather in the "essence" of the Olympic Games. If the Olympics were only about the sports, they wouldn't be able to compete on network television against its existing line up. Who really gives two craps about bobsledding and louging and curling? Where are these fans the other 3.9 years? Non-existent because most people don't care that much about them.
> 
> Just like your average Olympic viewer does not really care that much about skiing. People here don't seem to be taking issue with non-skiing coverage but are jumping all over NBC about mogul coverage and downhill coverage. How about the biathlon coverage on the first day? It was about five minutes before they cut away to live speed skating. No one is complaining about the lack of biathlon coverage on the first day. Why is that?
> 
> It just seems like everyone is arguing from a self centered perspective and not seeing or considering other perspectives and what other people, outside of an enthusist niche, want to watch.



I would watch nearly everything if it was live.  My point is if x country skiing/biathlon events I will watch them live, but will not watch them when replayed at 10:00 at night.  DH Skiing I would rather watch live, but will attempt to stay up late enought to watch it in replay.  Boarder X I watched results posted on a blog live, but then did stay up until I got to see the race............Seth being fellow Mainer and all.

And yes some of this is selffish in nature, but what is wrong with wanting to watch the Olympics live in some capacity........


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 16, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> i understand and agree to alot of this. at least you liked the Universal coverage.. I did alot of editing on that... thanks.. the rest is what it is. just as a side bar don't think the other networks would have done all that much better. Fox is notorious for ads, fluff, over the top grfx and obnoxious announcers... ESPN fawns over whoever they can book, CBS has Phil Simms and Nance... ok thats cool... can't argue that. ABC is known for their News (liz cho wow!)  they all do it and your fooling yourself if you think not.



Thanks for stating the obvious.....boy thank god I got you setting me straight.

BTW ESPN is the worst with the fluff stories.  Nothing like a fluff story on a accomplice in murder and a story about his church or something...gay.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

I think it's a safe bet to say that at least for her 1st races, NBC will devote a bit more time to Lindsey Vonn and the women's events then they did for the Men's Downhill.  Lindsey's shin bruise most definitely adds to her story of these games, and that's the kind of stuff that can get even NBC to devote extra time too instead of showing some random figure skaters who at best come in 8th or worse!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think it's a safe bet to say that at least for her 1st races, NBC will devote a bit more time to Lindsey Vonn and the women's events then they did for the Men's Downhill.  Lindsey's shin bruise most definitely adds to her story of these games, and that's the kind of stuff that can get even NBC to devote extra time too instead of showing some random figure skaters who at best come in 8th or worse!



And the LJE story about her showboat move last time and her gold to silver meltdown....


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> And the LJE story about her showboat move last time and her gold to silver meltdown....



You are mixing up Lindsey Vonn with that Jacobellis chick.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 16, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> Here is a review of NBC's Olympic DH coverage.
> 
> They showed us 6 skiers in 35 minutes and three sets of commercials.  The race call was scripted after the competition.  Now they at least are talking to Bode.
> 
> ...




At least they showed the skiers in numerical order. Nyman was bib 6, Bode was bib 8, etc. In the golden olden Wide World of Sports days they used show the racers out of order in an attempt to build some drama.
They really do a great job covering the World Cup on Universal Sports. They should have had the DH live on Universal. Every newscast on the radio and tv (including the update crawl on NBC and Universal) gave the results. They still could have done what they did in prime time.

Didn't that course look like a big Super G? It seemed the racers were always turning.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

x10003q said:


> They should have had the DH live on Universal. QUOTE]
> 
> That's a good point.  put a small piece of the olympics on universal  sports.  Load it full of commercials as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You are mixing up Lindsey Vonn with that Jacobellis chick.



Is Lindsey the hotty in tehe white ski suit they show in the graphics sometimes?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> And the LJE story about her showboat move last time and her gold to silver meltdown....



HA! Yep, they've replayed that one about 20 times already. Let's also throw in some more on Oh No!. Great skater...but enough on his dancing with the stars crap. 

I'm just happy a Canadian won gold early in the games. If I had to hear "Canada has yet to win a gold medal at a home game olympics" every time a Canadian was up....


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Why the Westminster dog show is better than the Olympics...:wink:

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Societ...how-2010-Why-it-s-better-than-Winter-Olympics


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

hammer said:


> Why the Westminster dog show is better than the Olympics...:wink:



They have better scandals  :grin:


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just like your average Olympic viewer does not really care that much about skiing. People here don't seem to be taking issue with non-skiing coverage but are jumping all over NBC about mogul coverage and downhill coverage. How about the biathlon coverage on the first day? It was about five minutes before they cut away to live speed skating. No one is complaining about the lack of biathlon coverage on the first day. Why is that?
> 
> It just seems like everyone is arguing from a self centered perspective and not seeing or considering other perspectives and what other people, outside of an enthusist niche, want to watch.


I would want to see the biathlon. Even more, I would love to see x-c skiing! Not just the finish into the stadium but "out there": the suffering on uphills and the flying downhills. 

Just because people are "only" complaining about the DH race doesn't mean they're not upset about not seeing the "other" skiing events. But there's no point on making a long list if the root cause is the same. 

NBC is not covering the Olympics as a "sporting" event. They're covering it as a celebrity interest. Hence all that fluffy stuff like what they eat for breakfast!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You are mixing up Lindsey Vonn with that Jacobellis chick.



LJE = Jacobellis, but I didn't feel like spelling it out.


----------



## zinger3000 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, what I don't like about the coverage is that it appeals to the Oprah/Lifetime/soccer mom crowd.  This is further evidenced by the disproportinate amount of figure skating shown.  It's always been this way, at least since I started following the Olympics in 1980 (at the age of 11).


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 16, 2010)

*Hot: Women with Guns!*



abc said:


> I would want to see the biathlon. Even more, I would love to see x-c skiing! Not just the finish into the stadium but "out there": the suffering on uphills and the flying downhills.
> 
> Just because people are "only" complaining about the DH race doesn't mean they're not upset about not seeing the "other" skiing events. But there's no point on making a long list if the root cause is the same.
> 
> NBC is not covering the Olympics as a "sporting" event. They're covering it as a celebrity interest. Hence all that fluffy stuff like what they eat for breakfast!



I think I saw a lot of XC skiing.  There was a lot of biathlon in the rain on the weekend.  And ESPN had it on before and during the Men's DH yesterday, until they changed over to the SBX qualifying rounds.  I was watching online.

Again, checkout the feeds from http://channelsurfing.net

ESPN been showing curling so far today.
The Italian feed from there (which links to justin.tv/rus_6/popout) is showing Eurosport Live Biathlon right now.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> ESPN been showing curling so far today.



I was just watching that on the TV at the restaurant I was at for lunch(USA vs. Germany).  The consensus from my table, was that the 3 of us that were sitting there might have been able to appreciate/figure out the whole curling thing if the pitcher at our table was filled with beer instead of iced tea!  :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I was just watching that on the TV at the restaurant I was at for lunch(USA vs. Germany).  The consensus from my table, was that the 3 of us that were sitting there might have been able to appreciate/figure out the whole curling thing if the pitcher at our table was filled with beer instead of iced tea!  :lol:



Not going to get into it here, but it's a pretty simple concept actually... amazingly complex strategy and tactics, but the rules themselves are pretty simple.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Feb 16, 2010)

hammer said:


> Why the Westminster dog show is better than the Olympics...:wink:
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Societ...how-2010-Why-it-s-better-than-Winter-Olympics


..and the commentators don't have the same type of hair...
Love Nordic, but they even cut that up so much.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 16, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Not going to get into it here, but it's a pretty simple concept actually... amazingly complex strategy and tactics, but the rules themselves are pretty simple.
> 
> -w



Honestly I enjoy curling, it's relaxing and has some really good stratagy.  The other reason I enjoy it is because it's LIVE.

Is mens hockey on yet?


----------



## catskills (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't tell us.  Tell NBC

http://www.nbcolympics.com/contactus.html


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2010)

US Men (world rank #4) fall to Germany (world rank #6) in the opener...

Oops.

Tough start... but still plenty of games before promotions to the medal rounds starts coming into the picture... Gotta win every game you can though.

CAN (World #1) and NOR (World #3) in a tough match too... Extra ends... In the 11th right now.

Biggest upset of the day goes to the Swedes (world #8 ) taking out the Scots (GBR world rank #2)...

CAN just made a good shot with the last rock to take a 7-6 win from the Norwegians... Place must be going crazy.

Good opening day at curling.

-w


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2010)

Curling is a great pastime and takes skill but should this really be an olympic event?Shouldn't that be for athletic competition?It doesn't even compare to the rythmatic ribbon dancing in the Summer O's.At least they are running and jumping around.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Not going to get into it here, but it's a pretty simple concept actually... amazingly complex strategy and tactics, but the rules themselves are pretty simple.
> 
> -w



Seemed to me to be quite similiar to Bocce in the general concept


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2010)

SIKSKIER said:


> Curling is a great pastime and takes skill but should this really be an olympic event?Shouldn't that be for athletic competition?It doesn't even compare to the rythmatic ribbon dancing in the Summer O's.At least they are running and jumping around.



That's a debate that's worth having...

However, personally, I think a lot of the purely subjectively judged 'sports' should get thrown out of the window first over something that has actual, direct competition. I haven't done it myself, but I've heard that the sweeping aspects of curling (which is a pretty large aspect of the game actually) is actually quite the workout.

Figure Skating, gymnastics of all sorts, synchronized swimming...

Chess is also pushing to be put into the Olympic Games... Which I think is kind of silly.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Feb 16, 2010)

SIKSKIER said:


> Curling is a great pastime and takes skill but should this really be an olympic event?Shouldn't that be for athletic competition?It doesn't even compare to the rythmatic ribbon dancing in the Summer O's.At least they are running and jumping around.



...and they're not wearing much clothing and they all weigh less than 200 lbs


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2010)

Diatribe about NBC's coverage that matches my feelings almost exactly: http://www.businessinsider.com/henr...-to-coast-rooting-for-its-quick-demise-2010-2

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Diatribe about NBC's coverage that matches my feelings almost exactly: http://www.businessinsider.com/henr...-to-coast-rooting-for-its-quick-demise-2010-2
> 
> -w



Good catch!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Good catch!



Gotta thank one of my FB friends, actually.

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

*NBC Loosens up!*

NBC just loosened up things a wee bit.   
I saw a link on nbcolympics.com to watch live Women's Curling.
I clicked the link, they asked for my high speed internet service, .  I selected Verizon FIOS.  Then I had to enter my verizon id and password.
Voila!  I now have nbcolympics.com premium video service!     I am watching the comp live right now.  Don't think any other competition is happening.  Have to check back later.
Not sure who's paying for it.  

Damn! Coulda used this yesterday.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

billski said:


> NBC just loosened up things a wee bit.
> I saw a link on nbcolympics.com to watch live Women's Curling.
> I clicked the link, they asked for my high speed internet service, .  I selected Verizon FIOS.  Then I had to enter my verizon id and password.
> Voila!  I now have nbcolympics.com premium video service!     I am watching the comp live right now.  Don't think any other competition is happening.  Have to check back later.
> ...



Hey!  I can get  woman's HOCKEY LIVE right now too!   :beer:

It looks like, according to this schedule, I'll be able to get Curling and hockey live all week, and that's about it.
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/live-full-replays.html


----------



## midd (Feb 16, 2010)

CNBC's broadcasts from 5pm-5am on weeknights the rest of the way should assuage some concerns about the lack of coverage.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 16, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious.....boy thank god I got you setting me straight.
> 
> BTW ESPN is the worst with the fluff stories.  Nothing like a fluff story on a accomplice in murder and a story about his church or something...gay.



dude relax.. was just in the conversation flow.. wasn't trying to set you or anyone straight... sorry you got out of the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 16, 2010)

catskills said:


> Don't tell us.  Tell NBC
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/contactus.html



I did...

reply:

_RE: General Feedback
Tue, February 16, 2010 5:57:02 PM
From:	
Olympics.com Feedback <Olympics.comFeedback@nbcuni.com>
Add to Contacts
To:	thinnmann	
Thank you for your note and will certainly take your feedback into consideration. We will make the best efforts to address your comment. Meantime, please visit our FAQ section here for more information. We thank you for you interest in NBC Olympics and its coverage.​_


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 16, 2010)

*Streaming Schedules*



billski said:


> NBC just loosened up things a wee bit.
> I saw a link on nbcolympics.com to watch live Women's Curling.
> I clicked the link, they asked for my high speed internet service, .  I selected Verizon FIOS.  Then I had to enter my verizon id and password.
> Voila!  I now have nbcolympics.com premium video service!     I am watching the comp live right now.  Don't think any other competition is happening.  Have to check back later.
> ...



It works for me too - had to identify my Comcast provider and log in with username and password for Comcast.

All the live stuff is HOCKEY and CURLING.  There are full event replays.  Here are the schedules:

*Full Event Replay Schedule*






*Live Schedule*


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Seemed to me to be quite similiar to Bocce in the general concept



THats what I thought too


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> ...and they're not wearing much clothing and they all weigh less than 200 lbs



If you have curling you should prolly also have shuffleboard and bocce in the summer games...


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 17, 2010)

SIKSKIER said:


> Curling is a great pastime and takes skill but should this really be an olympic event?Shouldn't that be for athletic competition?It doesn't even compare to the rythmatic ribbon dancing in the Summer O's.At least they are running and jumping around.



If you have ping pong and badminton, then curling certainly should be eligible. I've taken a lesson doing it, and it is certainly physically demanding. The brushing takes a lot of energy and finesse at the same time, and even the throwing requires leg strength, flexibility, and a ton of balance. Also, the stones are much heavier than they look. 



SkiDork said:


> If you have curling you should prolly also have shuffleboard and bocce in the summer games...



I play bocce all summer long and curling is much more physical. 

I'm not saying you are going to burn a ton of calories doing it, but the people need to be athletic and skilled, and I think its telling that, despite how it seems, they all seem to be trim, serious people.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I play bocce all summer long and curling is much more physical.
> 
> I'm not saying you are going to burn a ton of calories doing it, but the people need to be athletic and skilled, and I think its telling that, despite how it seems, they all seem to be trim, serious people.



All I know is that they BOTH (Bocce and Curling) seem to me to be sports that are perfect for having a nice, big, cold beer readily available for one's consumption just off the court/ice  :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 17, 2010)

actually the thing that impressed me the most about the sweepers is their uncanny ability to avoid knocking into any of the stones.  Amazing.

Question:  What happens if you accidentally touch one of them?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that they BOTH (Bocce and Curling) seem to me to be sports that are perfect for having a nice, big, cold beer readily available for one's consumption just off the court/ice  :beer:



I went to the Men's Curling World Championships when they were in Lowell a few years ago.

They had a HUGE 'beer garden' set up in tents just outside the venue... It was pretty neat.

-w


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 17, 2010)

Women's DH LIVE is on now in English

http://channelsurfing.net/watch-winter-olympics-2.html


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2010)

I think that there's going to be LOTS of SNOW (not ice) sports coverage tonight!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

Since this an Olympic thread....

Men's Speed Skating...long track event. What the heck is the deal with the guy who announces the start of the race? "Reeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"? Is that for real?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Since this an Olympic thread....
> 
> Men's Speed Skating...long track event. What the heck is the deal with the guy who announces the start of the race? "Reeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"? Is that for real?



He took lessons from the telemundo soccer annoucer that says "GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!"


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> He took lessons from the telemundo soccer annoucer that says "GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!"



I think you may be right! Maybe we'll combine the two @ the beer tender. 

PrePour: "rrhrhrhrhrhrhrrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhreeeeeeeeeeeeeedy?" 

PostPour: "Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo(ect)al!" 

:lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think that there's going to be LOTS of SNOW (not ice) sports coverage tonight!



I'm gonna be conducting a work-avoidance strategy and watch the Women's SC stats and blogs online today.  It's just too much excitement.  This is about the only day I'd rather stay in front of a tube rather than be out skiing! :-o


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think you may be right! Maybe we'll combine the two @ the beer tender.
> 
> PrePour: "rrhrhrhrhrhrhrrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhreeeeeeeeeeeeeedy?"
> 
> ...





Glenn, I think then that we should make SURE that Vcunning DOESN'T have his video camera running! :lol:  Beetender, yes :beer:  Video camera, no!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that they BOTH (Bocce and Curling) seem to me to be sports that are perfect for having a nice, big, cold beer readily available for one's consumption just off the court/ice  :beer:



Oh we tried it. It didn't work very well, because you tend to use all your hands and your feet are constantly moving. Also, you are on ice. We had a number of spills. I think in our group, only two people made it to the end of the lesson/match with their beers intact:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Glenn, I think then that we should make SURE that Vcunning DOESN'T have his video camera running! :lol:  Beetender, yes :beer:  Video camera, no!



We could get the kids involved...it would really make each refill quite eventful.......


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> We could get the kids involved...it would really make each refill quite eventful.......



I think I'll wait until E is at least 7 until I show her how to pour one from the tap! :lol:  Getting me a bottle from the fridge, well in my book that's fine to do once you hit 4!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think I'll wait until E is at least 7 until I show her how to pour one from the tap! :lol:  Getting me a bottle from the fridge, well in my book that's fine to do once you hit 4!  :lol:



I'm thinking they could start off as the cheering section for now. :lol:


----------

